# NXG NX-SSVC6 Speaker Selector



## lucky53s (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm having some issues with it. I just hooked it up on Friday and it worked great for two hours. I turned the stereo off and when I turned it back on I am now getting static in the speakers hooked up through the selector and the selector itself is making a rumbling/feedback sound when it processes sound. I have checked all of the connections and they are good. What could be causing this sound coming out of the selector itself and what can I do about it? This happens in at least 3 of the speaker zones (out of the 6). I haven't tried them all. I currently have it hooked up in the zone 2 connections out of my Onkyo 709. I'm sure more info may be needed so I am happy to provide anything I can.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I do not have any experience with this Speaker Selector. Hopefully another Member will. Just to make sure, have you read the FAQ/Troubleshooting on the NXG Website or considered calling them?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I checked online and have two guesses:
1) You may be overdriving the unit; NXG recommends setting the AVR's volume as low as possible to prevent distortion.

2) Do you have the AVR in a surround mode? Sometimes when you engage a surround mode while using a speaker selector it can sound very strange. Based on your post, I doubt that's the problem, but I thought that I would mention it.


----------



## lucky53s (Mar 20, 2012)

wgmontgomery said:


> I checked online and have two guesses:
> 1) You may be overdriving the unit; NXG recommends setting the AVR's volume as low as possible to prevent distortion.
> 
> 2) Do you have the AVR in a surround mode? Sometimes when you engage a surround mode while using a speaker selector it can sound very strange. Based on your post, I doubt that's the problem, but I thought that I would mention it.


1: The issue is happening at both low and high volumes, though I haven't gone very high, no need to since it happens immediately. And since it happens immediately, I have also ruled out overheating.

2: This is occurring with the "tuner" on FM, so it's in a stereo mode. 

I have contacted NXG through their website this morning and in just a few hours I had an email asking me to send it to them for repair or replacing. I outlined the troubleshooting I had already done and that seemed to appease them and keep them from saying it was my receiver. I am going to go home tonight and box it up. Since I just hooked it up and don't have all of the speakers in yet I will just hook two of them up to the zone 2 hookups directly and live without it for a week or two while they sort it out. It sucks, but their customer service has been responsive so far.


----------



## lucky53s (Mar 20, 2012)

It's brand new. No dust.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm not surprised that the unit was defective. I state that based solely on your description of the problem; it's NOT an indictment of the unit.

You stated that not all of the speakers were connected. Were the wires connected to the unit even though there were no speakers connected? If so, it's possible that the unit self destructed to save your AVR. I wouldn't connect the speaker wires to the selector until all of the speakers are in place. 

If it's a custom install with wires in the walls it's also a good idea to install the speakers and then do a quick check with a battery _before_ you connect them to the AVR/speaker selector. It's not unheard of to have a staple through a wire; that causes a short and can destroy the AVR/amp. You simply connect the speakers and "_pop_" them with a battery (AA, AAA etc.) by touching the bare wires to the battery. One wire (+ and - speaker wire) goes to the + side on the battery and the other to the -; it doesn't matter which. If you don't hear a _pop_, or if you feel a mild shock to your fingers something is amiss.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

One other thing; depending on the speakers, you may just hear one "_pop_." If the speakers will only _pop_ once with the battery, try putting the two ends of the wire together and listen for the same _pop_. If you then hear the pop again, all is well. It's not uncommon for a speaker to have a capacitor in-line with the tweeter; the first time you put the battery on the wire the speaker pops and the cap charges; by shorting the wires together you are discharging the cap and hearing the same popping sound.

I hope that this helps!! Good luck.


----------



## lucky53s (Mar 20, 2012)

WG- I will try the battery when I get home. I have looked at the speaker wire that I can see and don't see any staples through it or damage. It does pass through a wall into a space that I can't get to just before the ends by the speakers though so I will test it and see if I get the pop.

I only had wires for one set of speakers hooked up to the unit so there was no way that other wires could have shorted it out. I can see how that could happen if I had gone ahead and hooked them all up without speakers on the other end. I'm hoping I just got a defective unit and they can replace it for me. 

Thanks for the input and I will test the speakers. If I don't get a pop I will replace the speaker wire before hooking up the new unit. From what they say it will probably be about two weeks before they get it back to me.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

One more thought; if you have a multi-meter you can check the wires with it. The wires that are connected to speakers should measure between ~8 and 3.6Ω depending on the the speakers. Wires that are NOT connected to speakers can be checked by putting the meter on _continuity_; when you check those wires the meter should NOT beep. If it does there is a short somewhere.

Using a meter to check them would allow you to check now and correct any problems before you get the new unit. Just a thought. Good luck!!


----------



## lucky53s (Mar 20, 2012)

wgmontgomery said:


> One more thought; if you have a multi-meter you can check the wires with it. The wires that are connected to speakers should measure between ~8 and 3.6Ω depending on the the speakers. Wires that are NOT connected to speakers can be checked by putting the meter on _continuity_; when you check those wires the meter should NOT beep. If it does there is a short somewhere.
> 
> Using a meter to check them would allow you to check now and correct any problems before you get the new unit. Just a thought. Good luck!!


I do have a meter that I have used for my car but I will have to check exactly what it will measure. Honestly, I really only ever used it to check the the wiring on my old Jeep I used to tinker with. I am pretty sure it will check ohms. 

Forgive my ignorance, but wouldn't I check those in a circuit? Meaning that I need to contact the positive on both ends? That won't really be possible because the speakers are outside and they terminate at the receiver inside the house. Or if they are attached to a speaker outside the circuit would be complete and I just touch the pos and neg inside to complete it? If I disconnect the speaker outside can I just connect the + and - outside to complete it? (This is all just coming to me as I type, I am not googling any of it, but something here has to make sense....)

Edit: I just noticed that you typed that I can check the "wires that are connected to speakers." I would guess that means to just test them at the receiver end while they are connected. And I googled my multi-meter and I believe it does check ohms. Obviously that would be the best for me so I can check them before the new unit comes in and there will be no issues.


----------

